# And so it begins



## Nicholas (7/12/16)

So it seems marlboro wants to join the scene. however this seems to be aimed at the dry herb vapes rather then the ones we are used to. 

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/gadge...es-wants-to-expand-its-tobacco-vaporizer.html

whats your opinions on this


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/12/16)

I think its a step in the right direction (I hope, that tobacco leaf cartridges sounds dodgy AF)- perhaps they are now realizing they are loosing profits - and this is a desperate attempt to get into the market. Or it was planned all along, and the FDA will approve this vaporizer - and ban all other products, who knows? I would never buy this Marlboro device, considering that my money would support Marlboro - that vape probz taste like a wet stompie. FTS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (7/12/16)

BAT/Marlboro would do better to improve their existing analogues than to bother with vaping. Nearly all the tobacco they use is reconstituted, it is revolting, regardless of brand. If you ever try something like Balkan Delight, you will understand the difference. 

Obviously they also want to milk the cash cow  . Either way, vaping Marlboro twak


----------



## Nicholas (7/12/16)

yeah i agree.... and just imagine how expensive each dry leaf cartridge is going to be. i honestly think its just because they realize how much money is in vaping and they trying to cash in on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (7/12/16)

I guess all attempts at harm reduction is a step in the right direction but a claim of 90% seems a bit steep. Some of my smoking friends don't want to vape because it does not taste like smoke and this might be for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (7/12/16)

i think they talking about this 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/marlboro.t30062/

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------

